
Overstock Unit Starting an Exchange for Digital Coin Trading - waynenilsen
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-09-27/overstock-unit-starting-an-exchange-for-digital-coin-trading
======
tannerbrockwell
Overstock worked earlier on their T0 [1] initiative to support settling
equities trades in T=0 Days'. Currently, a stock or equity transfer takes
three days. The days of the wild west exchanges is over. While distributed or
atomic swap transfers will expand in the future. The ability to take fiat for
a crypto or deposit fiat to trade will be handled by regulated companies. This
is the value proposition of Bitcoin and the blockchain that it has currently.
Innovation will continue, we certainly will see new tokens in the future and
this will take this technology to the next stage of Blockchains as a
technology.

[1] [https://tzero.com/](https://tzero.com/)

